# Damara Ram



## pickone (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking for a damara ram. I don't even know if there are any in the u.s. Can anyone supply me with any information?


----------



## nissa_loves_cats (Oct 17, 2010)

Damara like the kind Helmut Lang writes about in Sheep Magazine? I emailed Lang once and asked if he knew of any US farmers he had sold to, or if it was possible for a US buyer to buy from him.

He ignored the question about other breeders and just said that the US/Canada border was closed. He did send me some real cute pictures of his sheep.

I had hoped to get into Damara sheep myself, but instead now have percentage White Dorper in addition to my Shetland sheep, and am pretty happy with that. But I am sure that it would be really worth-while for you to get some Damara stock if you could.


----------



## country freedom (Dec 24, 2010)

Username Taken had a few Damara.....do not know if Username Taken still has those few.

Damara Sheep are very beautiful sheep!


----------

